# PC im Badezimmer betreiben?



## k-b (26. April 2009)

Moin, mal ein richtiges Extreme-Thema (net nur albernes Overclocking  )

ziehe demnächst um. Da ich noch nicht weiß, ob ich eine ein oder zwei Zimmer-Wohnung beziehe spiele ich momentan mit dem Gedanken meinen Server per Wlan anzubinden und ins Badezimmer zu stellen.
Ist ja kein Problem wenn das Wlan mal eingerichtet ist. Einfach Stecker in die Steckdose und per ssh drauf connecten.

Evtl. auch die Küche, aber in manchen Wohnungen ist es ja nur eine Kochnische. Ne Türe sollte schon dazwischen sein. Ne Küche sollte ja mal überhaupt kein Problem darstellen - einfach in irgend nen Küchenschrank rein oder neben den Mülleimer  

Macht die Luftfeuchtigkeit dem was aus?
Theoretisch ja nicht. Da der Server ja eh immer in Betrieb ist ist er wärmer als die Umgebungstemperatur und deswegen dürfte ja nix kondensieren.


----------



## 4clocker (26. April 2009)

Bei uns auf der Arbeit hat mal einer den Vorschlag gemacht die Server-Räume im Winter mit kalter Luft von außen zu versorgen. Er hätte als Antwort vom EDV-Guru angeblich nur zu höhren gekriegt das man das wegen der Luftfeuchtigkeit nur zu einem gewissen Prozentanteil machen könnte/dürfte. 
Von da her...keine Ahnug, einfach mal ausprobieren was passiert. Den Härtetest bekommt der Server wenn die Freundin mal wieder Stundenlang unter der Dusche steht


----------



## fpsJunkie (26. April 2009)

also im bad isses schon ein bisschen schwachsinnig oder? Küche ist viiiiiieeel besser. im bad is ja meistens nachem duschen etwas nass und wenn das was in deinen Server kommt.


----------



## CRAZYMANN (26. April 2009)

Moin Moin

warum net die Idee find ich gut musst ihn nur in ein schrank stellen oder so, das kein Wasser ran kommt.
Einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## cami (26. April 2009)

Ich finde die Idee nicht so gut. 

Denn wenn man Duscht steigt die Luftfeuchtigkeit an, was wiederum zur Folge hat, das mit den Lüftern vom Server nasse Luft in den Pc gesogen wird, welche die Feuchtigkeit wiederum abgibt. Somit kommt sicherlich ein bestimmter Teil des "Wassers" (Wasserdampf) auf die Hardware.
Und was danach passiert kann sich wohl jeder vorstellen.

Es könnte klappen, ist aber riskant.


----------



## Xrais (26. April 2009)

also im bad das würde ich auf keinen fall machen wegen genanter gründer,
in der küche wärs eigentlich schon ganz gut(dir gehts anscheinbar um die lautstärke)
willst du den pc dann in einen schrank,küchenfach unterbringen ?
wie groß ist den der server ?
da könnte man sich dann ja mal die möglichkeiten genauer eingrenzen


----------



## k-b (26. April 2009)

Der Server ist einfach ein normales Midi Desktopgehäuse!
Kann man denn so ein Ding in einen Schrank rein stellen? Fehlt dem da net die Luft zum Atmen?


----------



## cami (26. April 2009)

Wenn in einen Schrank, dann in einen, welcher lüftungsmöglichkeiten hat.(z.B Lüftungsschlitze.)
Der Pc braucht zwar keine Luft zum Atmen, aber kühle Luft um die Hardware runterzukühlen.

Was auch eine Möglichkeit wäre (welche ich mir selber am Überlegen bin), ist das Ganze mit Wasser zu Kühlen. Ist gegenüber Luft teurer wobei sich das je nach dem in Grenzen hält, da man nicht Highend- Komponenten braucht.
Die Vorteile einer Wasserkühlung wären:
- effektive Kühlleistung
- man kann z.B den Radiator ausserhalb vom Schrank befestigen, wobei nur die Lüfter des Radis zu hören wären. (Mobilität)

Negativ ist halt der Preis


----------



## Mexxim (26. April 2009)

Sofern es keine über-highend-HW ist geht dem auch im schrank nicht so schnell die Luft aus .

Ich hab aber auch schon PCs gesehen die im Tropen-bad gelaufen sind, zwecks Barverwaltung . Da waren mindestens 50-80% Luftfeuchtigkeit^^. Kp ob die die PCs da alle 2 wochen reparieren müssen oder ob die ordentlich laufen. Also den eintrittspreisen nach zu urteilen könnten die auch jede woche nen neuen rein stellen 

/edit @ cami: Passivradi hinter dem schrank wäre für nen Waküserver ausreichend und lautlos . Ist halt ne Preisfrage..

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## cami (26. April 2009)

Ja, sollte eig. reichen. ansonsten wären 2-3 Lüfter auf minimale Drehleistung auch kaum wahrnehmbar.

Aber wie gesagt, ist ne Preisfrage.

Wie lange wird der Server laufen? (24/7?)


----------



## HeX (26. April 2009)

ne idee wäre doch, nen alten rechner nehmen und den fein mit wasserdampf ausn wasserkocher oder so, einzunebeln und schauen wie lange er läuft.

man könnte auch freiliegende kontakte mit lack isolieren und den prozessor einfetten so das kein wasser rann kommt


----------



## k-b (26. April 2009)

Um das Netzteil mach ich mir am meisten sorgen @ HeX. ^^ das da drin Wasser kondensiert.


Der PC ist ein Sempron 3200+ mit onboard-Grafik und einer Festplatte


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2009)

ich würd mir erstmal überlegen, wozu du überhaupt nen server brauchst und was das ganze dann auch an strom kosten wird. wenn es nur für datenzugriff zB musisk&co ist: kauf dir einfach nen WLAN-fesplatte - viel billiger, weniger strombedarf, weniger platzbedarf. 

im bad is aber ne schlechte idee.


----------



## k-b (26. April 2009)

Ich brauch nen Server wo nen Gitosis als Versionsverwaltung und zum Teil Backup drauf läuft sowie einige Ruby on Rails Projekte und ein trac/Retrospectiva.
Aber bringst mich eigentlih auf ne gute Idee, dass ich da zusätzlich noch nen Mediatomb und einige Sambashares drauf installieren könnte und dann meine Videos per upnp auf der PS3 anschauen kann 


Aber es geht doch ehers um grundsätzliche! Du musst dich fragen "warum nicht?" und nicht "warum?". Würde jeder nur Fragen "warum?" gäbe es keinen Fortschritt  


Habe mir schon überlegt ob ich beim Duschen einfach einen Müllsack über den PC stülpe!
Hoffe aber momentan noch, dass ich eine Wohnung bekomme wo die Küche ne Tür hat^^


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. April 2009)

Ich wäre da echt vorsichtig....

Ich musste mal nach nem Rechner von nem kollagen schauen, der instabil war.
Die Übeltäter waren mehrere auf gequollene Kondensatoren auf dem Board. 
Und das war im Keller der nur ein wenig feucht ist.


----------



## 4clocker (26. April 2009)

Pc im Schrank dürfte auch nur mit ner guten Schrank-Belüftung mit mindestens 2*120er Lüfter funktionieren. Bei mir auf der Arbeit steht ein Coputer für die CNC mit nem alten Celeron Prozi usw in nem Schaltschrank. Da drin wirds im Sommer richtig warm obwohl ein 200er Lüfter unten drin ist


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Aber es geht doch ehers um grundsätzliche! Du musst dich fragen "warum nicht?" und nicht "warum?". Würde jeder nur Fragen "warum?" gäbe es keinen Fortschritt


 nö, kommt drauf an, zB man fragt: zB "warum haben wir keinen server?"  

für "warum nicht" gibt es viele gründe => platz, anschaffungskosten, strom usw. - und wenn es ein server nur für datenzugriff wäre, dann wär das absoluter schwachsinn, daher die frage "warum"   

hab halt schon genug leute erlebt, die nur wegen MP3 24/7 nen PC am laufen haben


----------



## Mosed (26. April 2009)

Einfache Lösung: Kauf dir das Gehäuse mit Ölkühlung. Da wird der ganze PC in einem Ölbad versenkt - da wird wohl zu 100% kein Wasser irgendwohin kommen. 

Öl-Kühlung: Komplettsystem von Hardcore - Öl-Kühlung, Cooling, Gehäuse

Hmm, das mit den SSDs könnte teuer werden.

hmm, PC im Bad? Wobei es auch genug Menschen gibt, die ein normales Radio im Bad haben und das läuft auch.


----------



## Xrais (26. April 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Einfache Lösung: Kauf dir das Gehäuse mit Ölkühlung. Da wird der ganze PC in einem Ölbad versenkt - da wird wohl zu 100% kein Wasser irgendwohin kommen.
> 
> Öl-Kühlung: Komplettsystem von Hardcore - Öl-Kühlung, Cooling, Gehäuse
> 
> ...




der gesamte pc , aber nicht das netzteil

du kannst dir ja einen kleinen schrank basteln und dort baust du dir eine luftentfeuchtungs maschine rein ,das müßte eigentlich reichen


----------



## Zoon (27. April 2009)

Klar der Luftentfeuchter zieht dann mehr Strom wie der ganze Server ...

Generell solltest du es lassen den PC im Bad zu betreiben. Auch von der Warte her falls wegen der Luftfeuchte was kaputt geht köönte sich die Hausratversicherung weigern zu zahlen da du den Rechner (da die Komponenten nicht für Räume mit hoher Luftfeuchte spezifiziert) fahrlässig im Bad aufstellst...

Gibts in der neuen Wohnung keine Nische wo ein kleiner Rechner reinpasst (Flur, Besenkammer, Abstellkammer unter einer Dachschräge etc?)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. April 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Macht die Luftfeuchtigkeit dem was aus?
> Theoretisch ja nicht. Da der Server ja eh immer in Betrieb ist ist er wärmer als die Umgebungstemperatur und deswegen dürfte ja nix kondensieren.



Jein.
Mal abgesehen davon, dass die meiste Hardware nur für Luftfeuchtigkeiten von 80-90% zugelassen ist (könnte auch ne Angabe mit Sicherheitsspanne sein - aber "gerade nicht am kondensieren"="99%" ist auf alle Fälle drüber), ist die Umgebungstemperatur ja nicht unbedingt konstand.
Wenn du z.B. mal abends lüftest und vergisst, das Fenster zu zu machen - dann ist das normalerweise am nächsten Morgen ein bißchen ärgerlich.
Wenn dein Server in der Zwischenzeit auf 20°C abgekühlt ist (was bei -hoffentlich- sparsamer Hardware schon bei 10-15°C Außentemperatur denkbar wäre, im Winter also definitiv mal passieren wird), heißt es aber, das Duschen (und dabei entstehende Lufttemperaturen von 25-30°C bei 100% Luftfeuchte) definitiv nicht mehr in Frage kommt. Was definitiv sehr ärgerlich ist.
Außerdem könnte sich die Stromrechnung in Zukunft darüber freuen, dass der Server aus ist, wenn alle schlafen.
Selbst ohne Temperaturgefälle kann man es mit intensivem Duschen bekanntermaßen auch bis zur Nebelbildung bringen - d.h. du hast feinste Wassertröpchen in der Luft, die bereits kondensiert sind. Sowas kann eine Luftkühlung natürlich ansaugen.
Letztes Gegenargument sollte ein kurzer Blick auf einen nicht-wöchentlich-geputzen Badezimmerschrank zeigen: Staub und Feuchtigkeit ergeben eine sehr schlecht zu entfernende Masse. Wie würden Hardware, Kühler und Lüfter also nach nem halben Jahr aussehen?

Mein Fazit:
PC im Badezimmer nur, wenn er wasserdicht ist - d.h. Ölbad oder passiv Kühlung mit versiegeltem Gehäuse. 
Beides definitiv extrem, vor allem in Hinblick auf den Bastelaufwand.



k-b schrieb:


> Der Server ist einfach ein normales Midi Desktopgehäuse!
> Kann man denn so ein Ding in einen Schrank rein stellen? Fehlt dem da net die Luft zum Atmen?



Einem System, dass soviel Wärme produziert, dass es sich dauerhaft über den Taupunkt heizen soll garantiert 
Aber da sollten zwei kleine Öffnungen und n Fanduct schnell helfen.


Noch n Ansatz:
Schon mal überlegt, den Rechner in irgend einem Raum an der Decke unterzubringen?


----------



## k-b (27. April 2009)

An der Decke? Warum das denn?
Will das ja wegen dem Lärm in nen extra Zimmer stellen ^^


----------



## JOJO (27. April 2009)

Wenn überhaupt, so solltest Du Dir bei diesem gewünschten Aufstellungsort zumindest einen Trenntrafo zwischen Steckdose und PC gönnen.

Die einzigen Kondensatoren die unter der höheren Luftfeuchtigkeit leiden könnten, wären Papierkondensatoren oder Luftkondensatoren, sind jedoch auf den Boards nicht vorhanden. Alles andere läuft im Elektrolythbad und ist gegenüber Feuchtigkeit stabil.

Die relative Luftfeuchtigkeit steigt nur kurzfristig an, es wird ja nach dem Bade oder dem Duschen gelüftet. Trotzdem kann es wie schon beschrieben zu einer Kondensatbildung aufgrund der Temperaturunterschiede kommen.

Also aus rein technischer Betrachtung, sollte man einen anderen Aufstellungsort wählen. Von der Betriebssicherheit und Eigenschutz ebenfalls trotz FI.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. April 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> An der Decke? Warum das denn?



Weil da oft ungenutzter Platz ist 



> Will das ja wegen dem Lärm in nen extra Zimmer stellen ^^



pff. lärmende Rechner können gleich in der alten Wohnung bleiben


----------



## Zoon (28. April 2009)

@ Lärm, weiß ja nicht was für ne Hardware der Server hat, ansonsten undervolte so weit dass ein (semi)passiver Betrieb reicht. Grafikkarte brauch der ja auch nicht wenn du eh nur per Netz zugreifen willst.


----------



## BigBubby (28. April 2009)

ruyven_macaran hat eigentlich alles gesagt zum Bad. (Wenn ich allein sehe, wenn meien Freundin duscht, da ist bist brusthöhe nebel, da würde ich keine hardware drin anschließen...)


----------



## rebel4life (28. April 2009)

JOJO schrieb:


> Wenn überhaupt, so solltest Du Dir bei diesem gewünschten Aufstellungsort zumindest einen Trenntrafo zwischen Steckdose und PC gönnen.


Das würde ich nicht machen. Ein einigermaßener Trenntrafo kostet allein schon gut 45€, zudem bräuchte er falls er z.B. direkt daneben einen Switch betreiben wollte für diesen auch noch einen, denn der Betrieb von 2 Geräten an einem Trenntrafo ist nicht zulässig, zudem steigt der Stromverbrauch ein wenig wenn ein Trenntrafo dazwischen ist, denn der hat keinen 100%igen Wirkungsgrad, der FI sollte ausreichen.

Ich würde dir aber aus einem ganz anderen Grund von deinem Vorhaben abraten, denn das ist wesentlich gefährlicher: Es kann sein dass die Leitungen in deinem PC/Kaltgerätekabel nicht für Feuchträume zugelassen ist, dadurch kann es ganz schön gefährlich werden, im schlimmsten Fall kann es zu einem Brand kommen bzw. Menschenleben kosten.

Wie wäre es z.B. mit einem AMD Geode oder Intel Atom samt 2,5" Platte, solange eine gute Zirkulation möglich ist kannst du das passiv kühlen was sehr leise sein sollte.


----------

